# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Πελαργοι

## zack27

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 Στην Ελλάδα οι πρώτοι πελαργοί φτάνουν στα μέσα Μαρτίου και αρχίζουν να φεύγουν  το δεύτερο δεκαπενθήμερο του Αυγούστου. Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις παρατηρήθηκε  μεμονωμένα άτομα να έρχονται στις αρχές Μαρτίου ή και ακόμη νωρίτερα (26  Φεβρουαρίου το 1974 και 15 Ιανουαρίου το 1975, τα τελευταία όμως δεν επέζησαν) ή  να φεύγουν αργότερα, το πρώτο δεκαπενθήμερo του Οκτωβρίου. Πάντως κατά τα μέσα  Οκτωβρίου και οι τελευταίοι πελαργοί έχουν εγκαταλείψει τη χώρα μας. 

Τα μέρη όπου συχνά ζουν σήμερα οι πελαργοί βρίσκονται κυρίως στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα  από τον νομό Φθιώτιδας και βόρεια. Οι μεγαλύτεροι πληθυσμοί απαντιόνται στους  νομούς Σερρών, Θεσσαλονίκης, Έβρου, Κιλκίς και Λαρίσης. Λίγες φωλιές υπάρχουν  στον νομό Βοιωτίας (5-6), Φωκίδας (1) και Αττικής (1). Μέχρι και το 1970  πελαργοί φώλιαζαν στην βόρεια Εύβοια στον κάμπο της Ιστιαίας (5-6 φωλιές).  Πληροφορίες, λένε, για φώλιασμα πελαργών μέσα στη δεκαετία του '80 και '90 στην  περιοχή της λίμνης Τάκας στην Πελοπόννησο και βορειοδυτικά της Καλαμάτας. Στο  μοναδικό νησί που φωλιάζουν πελαργοί είναι η Λέσβος (2-3 ζευγάρια) ενώ υπήρχαν  πληροφορίες ότι παλιότερα φώλιαζαν και στην Κω. 

Αλλοτε η εξάπλωση των πελαργών άρχιζε από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και επί  Τουρκοκρατίας πελαργοί απαντούσαν σε όλη την Πελοπόννησο. Το ψηλότερο μέρος στην  Ελλάδα, όπου οι πελαργοί έχουν χτίσει τη φωλιά τους, είναι το χωριό Λευκώνας (υψ.  900 μέτρα) στην Μικρή Πρέσπα. 


 Το  όνομα   
Η λέξη πελαργός είναι σύνθετη από τις λέξεις "πελός" (που σημαίνει μαύρος) και  "αργός" (πού σημαίνει λευκός) και ανταποκρίνεται τελείως στο ασπρόμαυρο χρώμα  αυτού του πουλιού. Πραγματικά το φτέρωμα του είναι λευκό και τα ερετικά φτερά  και τα μεγάλα καλυπτήρια της φτερούγας, μαύρα. Μόνο το μακρύ, παχύ και ίσιο  ράμφος του, καθώς και τα πόδια του είναι κόκκινα.

Πιθανότητες σύγχυσης στην αναγνώριση του όταν πετά σε μεγάλα ύψη, υπάρχουν με  τον Ροδοπελεκάνο (_Pelecanus onocrotalus_), παρά τις διαφορές ράμφους και  ποδιών, καθώς και με τον Ασπροπάρη (_Neophron percnopterus_), λόγω της  ασπρόμαυρης διαφοράς όταν τα παρατηρούμε από κάτω.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
  Συνήθειες και παρουσιαστικό
Ο πελαργός είναι ένα αρκετά μεγάλο και ογκώδες ημερόβιo πουλί, πού το μήκος του  ξεπερνάει το ένα μέτρο, οι φτερούγες του έχουν άνοιγμα δύο μέτρα και το βάρος  του φτάνει τα τέσσερα κιλά περίπου. Είναι ένα αρκετά συνηθισμένο πουλί κυρίως  της πεδινής, συχνά όμως και της ημιορεινής ελληνικής υπαίθρου, που το συναντάμε  να φωλιάζει κοντά σε ανθρώπινους οικισμούς, σε περιοχές με υγρότοπους,  πλημμυρισμένους ορυζώνες, λιβάδια και καλλιέργειες.

Προτιμά να τρέφεται σε ρηχά και στάσιμα νερά, σε λίμνες, λιμνοθάλασσες,  λιμνούλες και ρυάκια. Αποφεύγει ψυχρές και υγρές περιοχές με χαμηλή θερμοκρασία  καθώς και εκτάσεις με πυκνή βλάστηση. Σπάνια κολυμπάει. Οι μακριές και φαρδιές  φτερούγες του είναι κατάλληλες για ανεμοπορία. Αν και προτιμάει ν' ανεμοπορεί,  πετάει συχνά με αραιά φτεροκοπήματα και τεντωμένα ελαφρά προς τα κάτω τα πόδια  του, τα οποία, μαζί με την κοντή και στρογγυλωπη ουρά του, του χρησιμεύουν για  πηδάλιο.

Οι πελαργοί, καθώς και άλλα μακροπόδαρα πουλιά, διανυχτερεύουν στο πάνω μέρος  των δέντρων. Όταν αναπαύεται, δεν βάζει το κεφάλι του κάτω από τις φτερούγες,  αλλά μέσα στους ώμους και αφήνει το ράμφος του να κρέμεται πάνω στο διπλωμένο  λαιμό του, ενώ συνήθως κρύβει συγχρόνως το ένα του πόδι κάτω από τις φτερούγες  της κοιλιάς του. Στη στάση αυτή, που δεν είναι καθόλου κουραστική, γιατί το πόδι  του διπλώνει σαν ένας σουγιάς ασφαλείας και παραμένει διπλωμένο χωρίς να  καταβάλει καμιά μυϊκή προσπάθεια, μπορεί να μείνει πολλή ώρα ακίνητος. Μπορεί  επίσης να βαδίζει σε βαλτώδες έδαφος χωρίς να βουλιάζει, γιατί ανάμεσα στη τρία  δάχτυλα του ποδιού του που διευθύνονται προς τα εμπρός, υπάρχει μια μεμβράνη,  που φτάνει σχεδόν ως το άκρο τους. Το τέταρτο δάχτυλο διευθύνεται προς τα πίσω.

Είναι πολύ σιωπηλός, γι' αυτό και στην αρχή πίστευαν ότι είναι βουβός. Σε  σπάνιες όμως περιπτώσεις τον άκουγαν να βγάζει μία λαρυγγώδη κραυγή ή ένα  σφύριγμα. Όταν οργίζεται ή στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο εκδηλώνει τη διέγερση του  με ένα περίεργο τρόπο. Αναδιπλώνει πολλές φορές το μακρύ λαιμό του προς τα πίσω,  ώσπου το κεφάλι να αγγίξει τη ράχη του και κατόπιν το ξαναφέρνει προς τα εμπρός  και κάτω, κάνοντας συγχρόνως ένα γοργό κροτάλισμα.

Το αρσενικό μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με το θηλυκό. Συνήθως όμως είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο  και έχει ράμφος πιο μακρύ, πιο χοντρό και στο άκρο του είναι λίγο κυρτό προς τα  πάνω. Γι' αυτό, μόνο όταν το αρσενικό και το θηλυκό βρίσκονται το ένα πλάι στο  άλλο, μπορεί κανείς με κάποια πείρα, και όχι πάντοτε, να ξεχωρίσει τα δυο φύλα.

Κάθε χρόνο, μια ορισμένη πάντα εποχή, το Μάρτιο, μας έρχονται οι πελαργοί για να  ζευγαρώσουν, να γεννήσουν τ' αυγά τους και να φύγουν πάλι το φθινόπωρο .


 Πηγη : Οι Πελαργοί στην Ελλάδα

----------


## mitsman

Ζαχο για αλλη μια φορα υπεροχος!!!

Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!  Τον χειμωνα ισως καταφερω να το εμπλουτισω το θεμα με μερικες ακομη φωτογραφιες!!! απο την λιμνη μας!

----------


## zack27

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη...

εννοειται να βαλεις φωτο θα ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πανεμορφοι οι πελαργοι!! Μπραβο Ζάχο! Εδω Λάρισα φωλιαζουν συχνα στους τρουλους των εκκλησιων. Υπαρχουν πολλες φωλιες κυριως στις γειτονιες , σπανια στο κεντρο της πολης κ στα χωρια εννοειται γινεται χαμος!

----------


## Marilenaki

πολυ καλο Ζαχο!!! Ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## warlock

Επίσης πελαργοί φώλιαζαν αρκετοί στην Φιλιπιάδδα που βρίσκεται στην Ήπειρο .Έτσι έγινε η πόλη γνωστή ως πόλη των πελαργών .Από εκεί διέρχεται ο Λούρος ποταμός όπου μερικά από τα λιμνάζοντα νερά του πρόσφεραν στους πελαργούς άυθονη τροφή (βατραχάκια ,σλουλίκια κλπ ).Με το πέρασμα των χρόνων και την αποξήρανση κάποιων εκτάσεων για οικοδόμηση ,όπως και η επέκταση της κατοικήσιμης γης προς τα εκεί ,μείωσε σημαντικά τον πληθυσμό τους . Φωλιά δυστυχώς όμως άδια είχα δει μόλις 3 μέτρα από το μπαλκόνι γνωστών μας .Ακόμα παλιότερα μας είπαν ,τα πουλιά ήταν πολύ εξοικιωμένα με τους ανθρώπους και οι περισσότερες φωλιές ήταν δίπλα από τα σπίτια .

----------

